# Egg in porridge



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

So I hear this done a lot so thought I'd give it a try... I always make porridge with milk and oats and cook in the microwave so I did the same here but stirred in a raw egg yolk + white (wasnt sure if you're only supposed to use the white....?) and nuked it in microwave for 4mins is this sufficent enough to cook the egg and more importantly - Am I going to die?

Cheers

Worried Panda


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

sounds fukin horrible. just boil the egg and eat porridge as normal


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

No you wont die. 4 minutes is plenty of time to cook the egg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It will take 68 mins till you do!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Please tell me you're not sitting with a plate in front of you, waiting for a reply before eating it?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Please tell me you're not sitting with a plate in front of you, waiting for a reply before eating it?


Yeah I am hurry up you cvnt its getting cold :lol:

Nah I manned up and endeavoured.... So far alive and kicking.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Yeah I am hurry up you cvnt its getting cold :lol:
> 
> Nah I manned up and *endeavoured*.... So far alive and kicking.


You did what?


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

I tried this once, but all the bits of white cooked egg in it was just rough!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Please tell me you're not sitting with a plate in front of you, waiting for a reply before eating it?


Who has porridge on a plate?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Beans said:


> You did what?


I would say I'm dyslexic but that would be bullsh!t lol spelling isnt far off either way.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Egg in porridge :w00t: .......have you read the stickys about this.....also what PCT you doing.......


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you tried egg and tuna nuked??? Now thats the shizzle right there!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Have you tried egg and tuna nuked??? Now thats the shizzle right there!!


That sounds fvcking horrendous :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't eat hot tuna, reminds me of a girl I used to date.. Dirty bitch ruined it for me...


----------



## Dawson89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Porridge with milk and 4 tablespoons of Marvel milk powder. An added 20g of protein and makes it really creamy  deffo recommend.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> That sounds fvcking horrendous :lol:


A girl i used to work with told me about it... Her grandma showed it her! they called it Tuna Muddle!

Doesnt actually taste that bad!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You still alive? :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

tuna and porridge is next

Why not drop some nicer tasting protein in there like so whey?

dont try casein in it as it turns to gum


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> That sounds fvcking horrendous :lol:


LOL! Says the guy eating egg and porridge


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

That brings back memories of my competing days, i had porridge and egg whites every morning, every day, every comp.......urghh it scared me for life lol, glad protein powders are out now cos they were pretty non existent back then


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to do this and dont mind it at all. I would say it just makes the porridge more "silky"


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Before my first comp last December, I had 5 eggs mixed with porridge every day for ~6 weeks. Good start to the day IMO.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i thought bears were supposed to be experts on porridge????


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i dont understand this fusion of strange foods. we have loads of nice foods that taste great on their own yet for some reason people want to mix it all up. im going to get my wee boy who just turned 4 to make my dinner tonight. lets see what he can come up with.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

its simple and lovely 10 eggs 5 full eggs 5 whites in bowl add oats i have bout 100g mix alltogeher,pop in microwave for min the take out mix put bak in microwave for 30 sec stir keep doing this for about 2min take out every 30 sec mix it up stops eggs going like scrambled when nice thick add peanut butter scoop whey chock i have makes taste lovely


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Dawson89 said:


> Porridge with milk and 4 tablespoons of Marvel milk powder. An added 20g of protein and makes it really creamy  deffo recommend.


Is that the milk the x-men use?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

just drink the eggs raw, and enjoy your porridge as normal...


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i do this all the time pal. except i smash the egg in after and stir it in so its raw so to speak! i aint dead yet.


----------

